

Practice Makes Perfect? Not So Much, New Research Finds - ekm2
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/05/130520163906.htm

======
klibertp
The other old saying goes: "success is 10% talent and 90% hard work". Which is
both compatible with real life experience and more optimistic than what the
article says: "without talent you're screwed". I strongly prefer the former
way of saying this!

------
incision
_" >Many theorists argue that thousands of hours of focused, deliberate
practice is sufficient to achieve elite status."_

Really?

I feel like any extended experience among a group of "practicers" would dispel
this notion.

